# Check Out this Culinary School in Manila



## aileen jaraza (Oct 26, 2004)

:chef:

If you're thinking of becoming a chef, this school is for you. The International School for Culinary Arts and Hotel Management (ISCAHM) offers the European culinary curriculum in its two diploma courses: Diploma in Culinary Arts and Kitchen Management and the Diploma in Pastry & Bakery Arts and Kitchen Management. Courses run for 12 months and are intensive. Faculty boasts of professional chefs from Austria, Germany, Switzerland, Sri Lanka and the Philippines who have had more than 100 years combined experience in international hotel chains. This is the "in" culinary school in Manila nowadays, making waves in the hotel and restaurant industry. Check out the website: www.iscahm.com


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Are you a student there? That is where Hans Schallenberger teaches.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

im a senior in high school. And i think that im gonna enroll in iscahm next year. any tips?


----------

